# Getting new foster babies tomorrow!



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

i am getting five little ones tomorrow! Have not seen them yet but the shelter lady told me they are all tuxedos and just now eating wet food. I got the kitten room almost ready for them. I will be posting pictures soon!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yippee!! I love fostering and kittens that tiny are so much fun! You can expect to have them for a couple months and that is a wonderful chance to shape their childhood in a positive way. One thing I'm proud of is teaching my babies how wonderful it is to have their tummies rubbed. My little Beau Beau is like putty in my hands now. He was SO timid and shy when I first got him, now he just lays back and really enjoys getting that tummy rubbed! 95% of my foster babies learn to love it and I think that makes them more endearing to potential moms and dads.

View attachment 71753


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, I will make a point of rubbing those little tummies! I am so excited! Beau Beau is such a handsome little guy!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He has the most sweetest face! The pic does not do him justice. His soulful eyes would melt the most hardened anti cat person!! I've had several of these "Siamese" looking foster kitties and I just love them all - such great personalities.


----------



## Trill (Aug 17, 2014)

Exciting! I had 6 foster kittens a couple of weeks ago and boy are they fun! Enjoy!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

OO! The pitter-patter of little feet! Don''t forget to get J up extra early, kids! Happy for ya. When should they be arriving?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

The babies are here! They are just adorable. They are not as young as they told me, they are about 6 weeks. They all have Uri and loose stools so they are on medication. So far they are eating and drinking, using the litter box and being cute. Even though they are a little sick they are very curious and playful. Two of them love to be on shoulders. My son was watching tv with the two perched on his shoulder. I will post as soon as I can,, it got hectic today. There are four black and white and a white, brown and grey one. Two girls and three boys.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Meet my new foster babies!*

there are five of them, three boys and two girls. Their names are: Mal (boy, brown, black and white), Shepherd (short hair, black and white, boy), Jayne (the biggest kitten, black and white, long hair, boy), Inara (black and white long hair, gir) and Kaylee (short hair, black and white, girl, the smallest). They are absolutely a joy to have around. They are very active and already are displaying their door dashing abilities! They love attention and being handled. They eat, drink, use their litter boxes like champs. Earlier today they were all on my lap purring the whole time. They are on antibiotics for the uri and another medicine for their diarrhea. They are doing better today than yesterday, the shelter had started them on their meds a few days ago. Their mom was sick and got very weak and stopped eating,so that is why they are away from her. Good news is she is recovering fine! Okay, no more talking here they are:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am having trouble downloading the other pictures. Give me a minute!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Here they are:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ooooh SQUEEEE! They're ALL Adorable!! Precious, Precious Babies!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

So, so cute!!! I love the huge eyes and ears!  I hope they get over their URIs quickly!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

CUTENESS!!! 

They sound like quite the little bunch! Are they over their U.T.I.s?

'You 'wake?' 'No.' 'Mommy's takin' more pitchers...' 'Cheese-zzz.'


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry I have not been updating on the babies. They have been keeping me busy! These weekend two of them got worse and I thought I was going to lose them. Had to syringe feed them and they also stopped drinking. Yesterday morning they went to the vet and she changed their antibiotics and gave them sub q-fluids. This morning you would not believe the change on those babies! They are eating and drinking on their own! It made me so happy! I will try and post some new pictures today.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jetlaya, I'm so HAPPY those two made it!! Good for you!!:thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Here are pictures of the kittens eating today. They are all getting over their uri and eating like baby piggies. I just love them! They are such loving and playful kittens!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What an ADORABLE bunch!!
Good to hear they're all on the mend!!


----------



## Mandys (Oct 10, 2014)

Awww, they are so cute! I love how their ears are so big compared to the rest of their body. I am glad the sick ones are recovering. Thats always scary.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh so happy that they're recovering now, whew! Kittens in such fragile states would worry me to no end! But you did an awesome job in keeping an eye out on their health, so big applause to you! ;-)


----------

